

Punchbowl.com turns five this week: 5 lessons learned after 5 years - mdouglas88
http://www.startupswami.com/2012/01/five-lessons-after-five-years-of.html

======
consultutah
Congratulations on sticking to it! As I watch other entrepreneurs, it is
obvious that if there is one thing they do differently than other people is
that they keep pushing on.

